# NBC Uni (and VS) on Roku 2



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

it appears that NBC Universal have firmed up an agreement to include all of their channels on the Roku 2 (including the channel formerly known as VS). Great news for those who don't have these channels from their cable providers or who vacation somewhere that doesn't have them (though you will need internet @ your vacation spot).


----------



## mtbcraig (Jul 28, 2006)

*Channel code for NBC sports?*

Do you know the channel code for Roku?

Thanks!


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

Dam If only they would work with Google TV


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

Not yet there. The agreements were all negotiated and then stuck on a shelf to mature a bit. Not sure if purely an NBC decision or if there was something from Roku, like the way events (Giro?) can be individually charged, that's not yet ready for prime time.

Or, if there's now concern about what Roku and similar folks will do to Comcast revenue. Nah, that can't be it.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

This would be perfect. I'm ready to kill the cable (last month on a super deal).


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Giro ? can I watch the Giro?


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

I got excited until I notice the original post was July 2011. Cripes.


----------



## DesnaePhoto (Jun 11, 2009)

I online chatted with Roku. The person I was talking with did not know anything about seeing NBC Uni on their device. Referred me to a list of private channels, but is nothing there. Lots of stuff I am NOT interested in. Just an update. Does not help much.


----------

